# Amazon flex now



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

The other thread is getting cluttered with conflicting information, this new thread is for questions and answers only about amazon prime now 1-2 hour deliveries and any other service associated with that such as hotwheels.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

Impossible to get shifts now...


----------



## VictorG85 (Jul 11, 2016)

I have not got a shift in over a week. I did talk to someone else and she said she manages to get her 40 hrs. I wonder how they schedule.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

How to get those shifts?


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Anyone else have the warehouse cut the hours from 8a-10p to 10a-10p? Tampa did this week.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Anyone else have the warehouse cut the hours from 8a-10p to 10a-10p? Tampa did this week.


Well, an 8AM block just popped up for tomorrow, so maybe it's just certain days? This past Sun started @ 10AM.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

I currently do dot-com deliveries. How would I get Prime Now deliveries?


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

galileo5 said:


> I currently do dot-com deliveries. How would I get Prime Now deliveries?


At the moment, I doubt you could. You can email support and find out, though. To my knowledge, they need a lot more delivery drivers for regular orders than Prime Now, and they were previously trying to switch Prime Now drivers over to .com because there were too many. I believe you would have a harder time getting hours as well. From what I've read here, it seems like blocks for .com are a little easier to grab.... I believe they said that in the future, drivers will be able to do both, but for now it's one or the other.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Anyone else get the invite to a super secret product launching 7/31 mid-2A?


----------



## VictorG85 (Jul 11, 2016)

I did, hopefully I can get a block for that. I'm going on 2 weeks with no blocks at all... My area is prime now only though.


----------

